# Plant ID please



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

I saw this plant growing emersed at a pond in my son's school. Got a few cuttings from the "bush" and planted it on soil at home. It looks like some sort of a stricta for me, but this is so much bigger than the green stricta I have in my tank. Would appreciate if someone could confirm. Cheers!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Interesting; was it possibly planted at the pond, or could it be a natural occurrence? Which country?
I'd suggest to wait for flowers, or to look again if there are flowering plants at the pond.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

miremonster said:


> Interesting; was it possibly planted at the pond, or could it be a natural occurrence? Which country?
> I'd suggest to wait for flowers, or to look again if there are flowering plants at the pond.


Hi Miremonster,

Danke. Looks like it has been planted in the pond. Its a rather bushy plant, about two feet in height above the water. These particular leaves (largest) are about 3 inches in length. After 2 days of planting it in soil, it seems to be doing well.

I'm from the Philippines.

I'll try to get a photo of the mother plant if I get the chance.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi tonnakpil,
ok, thx; so it might also be something not native to the Philippines. It looks like a Hygrophila but IMO other genera can't be excluded; flowers would be most telling.
Hygrophila corymbosa (native to i.a. the Philippines), to which the plants known as H. stricta belong, can be recognized by its branched inflorescences in the leaf axils: http://www.aquarticles.com/images/Dunaway flowers/D_Hygrophila corymbosa v. 'Stricta'.jpg


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Miremonster,

It the stem doesn't look like the one in your photo. I couldn't see any flowers on the main plant, yet. (might not be season) 

Further research has pointed me towards Nomaphila stricta (Giant Hygrophila). I asked for a few more cuttings and planted it emersed. Once established, I think I'll set up a new tank and let this grow out of the water. Thinking of creating a pond in the garden as well, surely this will be part of the plant list. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The currently accepted name of the plant you mention is _Hygrophila corymbosa_; there are no plants currently called _Nomaphila_.

Some photos when the plant flowers would be most helpful.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Cavan Allen said:


> The currently accepted name of the plant you mention is _Hygrophila corymbosa_; there are no plants currently called _Nomaphila_.
> 
> Some photos when the plant flowers would be most helpful.


Thanks for the correction, Caven. I'll try to snap some photos if I see flowers. If it's of any help, the emersed stems of the plant I got the cuttings from are woody. The leaves of the plant are quite long as well.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's a new photo of the main plant. The tall bushy stems have been cut short already.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks indeed like some sort of H. corymbosa, nevertheless flowers will confirm that. The cutting may hamper the flowering in the school pond, but you can surely expect flowers on your plants at home when they get large.

It seems that the name "Hygrophila stricta" is used in the water plant trade for different Hygrophila corymbosa forms, depending on the provider. AFAIK, broad-leaved H. corymbosa is traditionally called "H. stricta", as the H. corymbosa "Stricta" in the plant finder: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=238

A Hygrophila corymbosa form with narrower, rather lanceolate leaves is known as H. siamensis resp. H. corymbosa "Siamensis": http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=226 It seems to me that your plant is similar to that Hygro.

But "siamensis"-like plants are occasionally (and erroneously) also called "H. stricta", e.g. here: http://www.aquaryus.com/plantes-aquarium/hygrophila-stricta.html


----------

